# Ogre SC thoughts... random initial views



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been looking through the ogre book and I'm not that impressed with the SCs. I'm used to only having one 'useable' SC... but am I mistaking to think that we still only have one worth taking?

*Skrag The Slaughterer*
The only usable SC from the old army book. He's got a little trickier to use (frenzy) gained a few points and doesn't heal all wounds when first he does a wound... but he is still immense and I love him dearly. I think the extra points well worth paying since witht he new lore of the Great Maw he'll be much harder to kill.

*Gresus Goldtooth*
Well I play an Eyebiter tribe (enter rant about them changing my tribe's symbol and fluff) so I was never going to use Gresus anyway... but I was looking forward to his rules becoming viable. His rules are very similar, with just a few tweeks here and there... but he stays M4, meaning your going to get shot/magicked far more before reaching the enemy. Then since he only has 3A you probably want to get the charge to make best use of his D3 impacts... but he is still M4, meaning its far more likely the enemy will charge you.
I think a normal tyrant will do better in combat and will help your unit live longer (or rather not have to live longer, since its already reached combat)... and D3 stupid units and +1 combat res isn't worth the added +250pts pricetag.

*Bragg The Gutsman*
My god this guy looks awesome. I would say pretty but he's not; just like nurgle beautiful/pretty don't really apply... but he is still cooler then your average insanely cool bear.
But then you get to his rules, which are fairly meh. He gets heroic killing blow in challenges and can disrupt ranks... but I can't immediately think of when this would be useful. I can think of 3 different situations:
1- very strong enemy characters accept his challenge and smoosh him with ease (eg bloodthirsters)
2- strong enemy characters let a champion accept his challenge and kill his unit... they have to worry about losing rank bonus (but are still likely to be steadfast).
3- weak enemy character decline the challenge and Bragg is just an expensive Bruiser with giantbreaker...
Maybe he comes with a little psychological impact about the HKB thing... but I would think a standard bruier with Sword of Swift Slaying and Giantbreaker (or just Sword of Anti-Heroes) is probably just as good, and a lot cheaper (and if someone tried to make a nasty bruiser I'm sure they could do a hell of a lot better).

*Golfgag Maneater*
I hate the model... its not going to grow on me. It just looks bleeding stupid with that huge great gob on his head... and I don't mean a little stupid, I think its off the wall absurd.
Then his rules are fairly ignorable. In a non-allied army you pay a +155pts for losing the options of maneater special rules and having other characters int he list. you also get an average of +70pts of magic items, +1A and +1I... but you are relying on the late choice of magic items being hugely beneficial, which I don't think is worth that many points...
if you are in an allied army you still can't have allied character's joining your army (doh) so the only benefits you get are that Gologag can use the allies general's Ld if close enough and can be buffed... that's really not that impressive... 





So I like Skrag, I can see him being taken, and I suppose if you doing a Goldtooth tribe you might include Gresus on pure fluff reasons... but the only other reason I can think of playing any of them is Golfgag in an allied army (just for kicks, still don't think he's worth it). But he is still full of EIPC FAIL since the official GW doubles events are 1000pts per player... and he's too expensive to fit. DOH.


So, have you got different views to me?
Do you think the new SCs worth taking (and why)?
Have I been a total idiot and missed why they are amasing?
... or are you just going to say hang it all and take them 'cos they're pretty? :chuffed:

... I could go on to Big names, but I think that whoever wrote them was taking the piss. I love the new army book, but certain aspects are silly (like the cheap-ass Mawseeker great name that no-one took... becoming Tyrant only and quadrupling in points).


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I must admit I agree with you on the SC, Scrag is the most viable but you would have to base the army around him (i.e. taking more gorgers) to make him worth while.

The most dissapointing spect of the new book for me is the lack of Ogre specific magical items. We used to have 2 pages worth and now we have 2 weapons that only Tyrants and Slaughtermasters could use becuse of their cost and a few talismans and arcane items that I think are pretty meh.

I know the common magic items are still usefulbut it would have been nice to have some more Ogre specific items and also I miss the Tenderiser


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tim/steve I would just like to point out if you are disrupted you have no rank bonuses including steadfast.

Like all special characters they have their uses but you do pay for them.


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

You don't lose steadfast from being distrupted. (like getting a flank charge)

You lose steadfast only in certain conditions (in a forest, river etc.)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Shaun_wi said:


> I must admit I agree with you on the SC, Scrag is the most viable but you would have to base the army around him (i.e. taking more gorgers) to make him worth while.
> 
> The most dissapointing spect of the new book for me is the lack of Ogre specific magical items. We used to have 2 pages worth and now we have 2 weapons that only Tyrants and Slaughtermasters could use becuse of their cost and a few talismans and arcane items that I think are pretty meh.
> 
> I know the common magic items are still usefulbut it would have been nice to have some more Ogre specific items and also I miss the Tenderiser


With each release of 8th edition books the amount of magic items are being reduced so that more people use the magic items in the BRB....thats how it was explained to me anyways...it'll be interesting to see what they do with the Dwarfs as they are unable to use common magic items at the moment.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Thoughts on characters please... if you want to discuss Items/Names please start a new thread.
I would say that Big Names always were rubbish, so they haven't changed, and that its fluffy for ogres to have few magic items, and that I actually really like some of the new items (but not the weapons/armour)... and Rock Eye is probably the best item in the game 

@effigy- that disruption doesn't end steadfast is my biggest bugbear with 8th ed. I'll admit to being somewhat pissed off when I first learnt about it: fighting a 60 spearelf HE hoard deathstar with Teclis, Caradryan and a BSB I knew that a frontal charge woulod kill me before I got to attack... so I worked hard, got a flank charge, won the combat by a lot and found that the HEs were still stubborn Ld10, that they needed a stubborn Ld10 test to reform to face me, and that they could do so, win combat, reform to face my other units and charge them without any penalty..... one of the many reasons I haven't been playing much with my ogres this last year.


Anyway back on topic... 

Just noticed something funny about Gresus- he doesn't do _any_ impact hits. Despite the fact that his Sceptre's rules say that it doesn't affect impact hits he has no way of doing any... he doesn't have the Ogre Charge rule and has lost his old "Too Rich to Walk" rule which game him D6 impact hits (I always thought it was D3.. nvm).
... I'm not sure if I'm being mean to Gresus. He is like similar in stats to the big new monsters and comes with a 4++ and now that "Everyone has their price" affects everyone he could be really useful (espcially against daemons and undead with their low ld). He is growing on me a little more then he was... but I still can't see him being as worthwhile as the bull hoard you could get for his price.


Anyone who is thinking about using one of the SCs please do say why: personally I'm really tempted by Bragg just because the model is so damn cool.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'll disagree with you about Golgfag. Personally I love the model, and he's replacing my tyrant.

That said, I'll agree with you about most of his rules. Appart from his + X magic item points that you don't have to pay for and can tailor your list with, theres nothing really special about him.

Bragg... Very cool model, could be a nice alternative for a Death Butcher.... But... he's pretty much just a Bruiser with a magic weapon. Heroic killing blow 'could' be usefull.. but thats the problem. 'Could'. If your not lucky with your dice, its kinda of a waste.

Gresus... still a waste of points for what he does and what he's capable of. Until fluffwise he's killed off and we get a new Overtyrant, he's just not worth taking at all. Stupidity won't effect most things you'll want to cast it on, and the rest of his stuff... you can get a normal Tyrant kitted out to do a better job for much cheaper.

Skragg... alot more usefull this time around I feel. The real use for him is exploiting Gorgers and wreaking extra havok with them. Otherwise, he's a little expensive for a lv4 slaughtermaster I feel.... Still thebest of a bad bunch though.


----------

